# Horseradish



## otuatail

Can't find a suitable forum for this but menu planning seems to be the best.

I live in the UK and went to Morrisons. I wanted Horseradish as a vegitable not in a jar. I have searched other supermarkets. I don't have a garden. Where can I buy this or do I have to get ab alottment?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm curious about how you will use the fresh horseradish.

In my area you can find white horseradish root, in the early spring, at farmers markets, major grocery stores and Asian specialty stores.  You could also look for Japanese horseradish roots or Wasabi.  

If you decide to grow your own you should know that it will spread and can be difficult to control.  I would try to plant it in an area away from your main garden.

Good luck!


----------



## otuatail

white horseradish root / horseradish Same thing, but I don't have access to a farmers market. I do have access to a good Asian specialist store in York, where I get 1'2 kilo bags of spices. I also have a Chinese store but no Japanese store.


----------



## CakePoet

My mother in law got that at a green grocer , but she is in Scotland.

How to use it fresh, easy   meat in horse-reddish  sauce is one of my favorite dinner, or just scraped mixed with butter spread on toast and with  grav lax or cold smoked salmon on top.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Only place I seen it is Asian markets.

I have replaced ALL horseradish use with dried wasabi powder which I buy at same Asian markets for a ridiculously low price. I recommend Ottogi brand, made in Korea.

It's great for Japanese cuisine (sushi etc.) and tastes just as good as prepared horseradish commonly available in markets everywhere, EXCEPT that it lasts forever! I mix to a thinner consistency when serving with steak. Might be a problem if you don't like it green, but doesn't bother me in the least!

This of course won't help the OP, but I'm curious what you will use your fresh horseradish for. (?)


----------



## medtran49

Horseradish and true wasabi are totally different.  On the very rare occasion we can actually find fresh wasabi it's $$$.  The regular grocery stores don't always carry fresh horseradish root.  They tend to carry it more seasonally/holidays, like around Christmas when a lot of people serve prime rib or around the various Jewish holidays when dishes that use horseradish tend to be served.  There are a few places that carry it year round here but it has been stored.  You can tell, it's either wrapped in plastic or a bit shriveled. 

We use it to make a version of scalloped potatoes.  You can use either freshly grated horseradish or use the jarred, but the fresh adds a pungency that the jarred just doesn't have.  Obviously, you can make a fresh horseradish sauce.  We also use it to make homemade Worchestershire sauce.  

FYI and a warning, grating fresh horseradish is quite an experience.  Expect tears and noxious fumes.  Craig did it by hand with a box grater the first time.  Next and every time since, we drag out either the Kitchen Aid grater attachment or drag out the shredder blades for the food processor to get it over and done with as fast as possible.....


----------



## CakePoet

They did a test of wasabi powders here, it can be anything for  green dyed Asian horse reddish to mustard powder, it seldom wasabi since it become rare due to pollution.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Well Med I guess I like wasabi on my steaks and prime rib. Perhaps I'm classless.

CP, I'll tell ya for sure don't buy wasabi imported from China.

Any way you look at it it's better than buying little expensive tubes of wasabi found in local supermarkets.

In the end, if I'm happy what difference does it make anyway?


----------



## medtran49

Gourmet Greg said:


> *Well Med I guess I like wasabi on my steaks and prime rib. Perhaps I'm classless.*
> 
> CP, I'll tell ya for sure don't buy wasabi imported from China.
> 
> Any way you look at it it's better than buying little expensive tubes of wasabi found in local supermarkets.
> 
> In the end, if I'm happy what difference does it make anyway?


 
Not sure why that comment was made.  Nothing I wrote implied such a thing.  Also just pointed out the wasabi and horseradish are 2 different things, which is true, all you have to do it look it up.  Also just wrote about when/where we've found it previously and what we have used it for, which is what this thread is about and a response to a question YOU asked.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Please don't take it personally.  All I care is that it bites me in the tongue, which I like!


----------



## erehweslefox

I dunno about your fancy china horseradish, but I can get some suitable for sauce and bloody mary's around here. Wouldn't say I can get wasabi, but certainly get root horseradish, spicy as all heck if used correctly.

TBS


----------



## CakePoet

Well I prefer  horse radish and  got a call from my neighbor that I can come and pick as much as I like.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have a large plant at the side of the house.  I lived here 5 years before I even knew what it was. Thought it was some kind of weed kept growing up thru a hosta.  

So then I researched what to do with it.  Supposedly you have to divide and transplant frequently to keep the root at full potential. Then as already stated, lots of tissues and nose plugs, open windows and fan blowing when processing.
The fresher the more potent - to the point of "be careful!" 

Although I do like horseradish, especially picante, I just don't use enough to go to all that trouble for processing.   One day maybe...


----------



## jennyema

Yes wasabi and horseradish are different and taste different.

I can find horseradish root in my regular supermarket.  I don't recall seeing it at Asian markets....


----------



## erehweslefox

dragnlaw said:


> I have a large plant at the side of the house.  I lived here 5 years before I even knew what it was. Thought it was some kind of weed kept growing up thru a hosta.
> 
> So then I researched what to do with it.  Supposedly you have to divide and transplant frequently to keep the root at full potential. Then as already stated, lots of tissues and nose plugs, open windows and fan blowing when processing.
> The fresher the more potent - to the point of "be careful!"



Well, if you have a horseradish plant, you are going to have to take a lot of work to bring it to up to where it would be even a food spice. Generally horseradish picks up spiciness by breeding and work on it, lots of things like making the soil a certain content. I know some people who have some cuttings, if you want to go that way. You have to feed the plant quite a bit, and it takes some skill. And you "might" get some horseradish that is similar than you could get at the store, yours could be awesome, I'd be happy to see your progress. 

Cheers, 

TBS


----------

